# Anyone else use Rubit tag clips?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just ordered 7 of these tag clip things. I have this collar-buying habit that I just love to satisfy in the form of buying several collars every month. lol. It's really annoying to have to change my tags all the time, so I really hope these clips hold up! Anyone else use them??
What is a Rubit!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't have multiple collars but I think I'm going to buy one of those. I've never seen one before but that looks handy! Sophie's tags are so annoying to get on and off.

...Now I bet I'll end up buying another collar, ha.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I've used a similar design (Change It) and absolutely love it.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

We bought a Rubit tag clip last summer - best $5 ever spent! We can easily change Loki's tags around now with his different collars


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I use something similar to this and it is so convenient! I have more collars than I care to say and it makes life easier!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have them. Love them! Trust me, if they weren't tough, they'd have died a looooong time ago. :wink:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes!! I love my Rubit tag clip! It is like the best thing ever invented, lol. Its helped up well for Harleigh and she isn't exactly the most calm dog.

One of my favorite things about this tag is it doesn't hang down nearly as low as other tag holders. My other one hung down SO low and it got annoying, but this one is great! I have the Series 2 Large Round clip for her and it fits on every collar she has.









What color(s) did you get? Harleigh has the blue one


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh good, I'm glad others have them and liked them because like I said, I ordered a handful of them already. lol.
I got medium clips, because I didn't want it to hang low, and I also don't clip my tags to the D ring, I clip them to one of the other hardware pieces. It's thinner, and makes the tags lay closer to the body, rather than hanging out, i like that look better. lol. 

I ordered all silver just because I buy new collars ALL the time and I figured it was neutral enough to match anything and everything. Plus, I'm really weird with things matching so if I did colors, I'd have to order them all so I had matching ones for any collar I used.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn, now I'm gonna have to go order some...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Damn, now I'm gonna have to go order some...


Well, hop to it! I'm actually kinda excited for mine to come! lol. Glad I had a little extra cash in my paypal to put to good use. :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I got pink ones. They are the curve, but I can't remember if they are small or large. :smile:


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Ooh thanks for the link I have been looking for something like this,I think I will have to have silver too I'm fussy about matching also


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought a little clasp thing that is pretty small but it still seems to make the tags hang too low for my liking. Jackson is only 16lbs and has a Fetching Tag so it's already not a 'small' tag and adding any more length to it just makes it look silly. I wish I could find something better. Anyone have any pics of this Rubit brand on a small dog?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've always used something like this for changing them out quick Trigger Clip But i definately like the idea of the one you posted much better linsey... going to have to order a few of those!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw a great alternative this weekend at the Furry Scurry
Pet Tags-Tagabiner-Pet Tag Holder


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those look neat. I like them. 
On another note, they linked Camp Bow Wow franchise on their website. They lose bonus points. LOL My clips came in the mail, and I LOVE them!.


----------

